# Currently at Gran Melia Puerto Rico



## dominidude (Sep 6, 2016)

Any questions?
The lounge serves beer and wine from 8 to 6pm.
The breakfast is served on Saturdays and Sundays. The set up in a very visually pretty, though the items actually in the breakfast were very pedestrian (bread and coffee anyone?)
The resort ran out of towels (there seems to a be a problem with customers stealing towels, there is a stiff $15 charge per missing towel). We finally got our full complement of towels at midnight of the second night.
It is a pretty resort, it seems to cater heavily to golfers.
I'll post more as time allows.


----------



## joestein (Oct 31, 2016)

Dominidude,

We are thinking of exchanging to this property in August 2017.   What kind of activities do they have during the day and night.   Also, how is the beach itself.  Lastly, did you get the smaller one bedroom or the master one bedroom?


Any additional information would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Joe


----------

